# صور تتحدث عن كارثة الكرمل في حيفا  داخل اسرائيل



## Eva Maria (3 ديسمبر 2010)

* 

بعد الكارثة غير المسبوقة التي جاءت على جبال الكرمل في حيفا امس، والتي حصدت حتى الان ما يزيد على 40 ضحية، وعشرات الجرحى والمفقودين والتي وصفها رئيس الحكومة الاسرائيلي بنيامين نتنياهو: بالكارثة غير المعهودة في بلادنا.

تم حتى الآن إخلاء نحو 15 ألف مواطن من 6 بلدات في محيط منطقة الكرمل، بينما يتم التبليغ عن وصول ألسنة اللهب إلى عدد من منازل مواطنين في طيرة الكرمل وعسفيا. ومن المتوقع وصول 20 طائرة مساعدات من أوروبا خلال الساعات القريبة لتقديم المساعدات في إخماد الحريق.

النار تلتهم بيوتا في عسفيا والطيرة وإخلاء 15 ألف مواطن







الحريق دمر جمال
الطبيعة على جبال الكرمل

وكان رئيس الحكومة بنيامين نتنياهو قد أعلن مساء أمس الحداد الوطني على كارثة الكرمل، وقال أنه لا وقت للحداد اعلن في الوقت الذي يجري فيه العمل على إخماد الحريق، ولكن الحداد سيجيء بعد معالجة الكارثة وتبعاتها.

وأفاد الناطق بلسان نجمة داؤود الحمراء عن مقتل ما لا يقل 40 شخصا من السجانين ورجال الشرطة وعشرات الاصابات الخطيرة، داخل حافلة كانت قد انقلبت داخل النيران الملتهبة في جبل الكرمل، وأفاد المصدر أن حافلة كانت قد انطلقت من سجن الدامون الذي يتم اخلاؤه في هذه الأثناء، وهي تقلّ نحو خمسين من السجانين والعاملين داخل السجن، وقد تمّ الإعلان عن حالة طواريء بعد أن علم بوجود عدد كبير من الضحايا والمصابين في الحادث.

في حين تواصل عشرات طواقم الإطفاء بالعمل على إخماد الحريق الهائل الذي شب ظهر اليوم في أحراش الكرمل في حيفا والذي يجيء على اكثر من 30 الف دونم ويتصاعد دخان كثيف يغطي مدينة حيفا ومحيطها على مسافة عشرات الكيلومترات.
وترجح وحدات الإطفاء التي تقوم حاليا بتعزيز قواتها واستدعاء متطوعين للعمل على إخماد النيران، بأن الحريق لا يقل حجما عن الحريق الذي شب في أحراش الكرمل قبل سنوات والتهم آلاف الكيلومترات وعشرات آلاف الأشجار ودمر جمال الطبيعة على جبال الكرمل.

وقامت قوات الشرطة خلال الساعة الأخيرة بإغلاق محاور الطرق في محيط منطقة الكرمل، كما تم إخلاء بناية جامعة حيفا من الطلاب، وقد تم بالإضافة إلى ذلك إخلاء عدد من المنازل والمدارس في قرية عسفيا المجاورة تحسبا من امتداد ألسنة اللهب إليها. وتستعين قوات الإطفاء في هذه اللحظات بمروحيات تحمل المياه من البحر وتفرغها فوق منطقة الكرمل، ولم يعرف حجم الأضرار بعد، بينما شرعت الشرطة، مستعينة برجال الإطفاء بالتحقيق لمعرفة أسباب الحريق.

اعمال الإطفاء قد تستمر لعدة أيام

حذرت وحدة جودة البيئة السكان الذين
 لم يتم إخلاؤهم من المنازل
 أن يلتزموا منازلهم
وفي الوقت الذي لا يظهر في الأفق نهاية هذا الحريق قال رئيس بلدية حيفا يونا ياهف، أنه لم يشهد في تاريخه حريق بهذا الحجم الهائل، وأن السبب  في اندلاع الحريق هو مزبلة عسفيا المجاورة، وفي الوقت نفسه يؤكد سكان قرية عسفيا في حديث مع مراسل "فرفش" أن مصدر النيران ليس مزبلة عسفيا وأنما اندلعت النيران في الجهة الجنوبية للقرية وامتدت النيران إلى الغرب، وبدأت تلتهم مساحات واسعة.

أما وجيه كيوف رئيس مجلس محلي عسفيا فقال أن على رئيس بلدية حيفا يونا ياهف أن يقلق ويهتم لسلامة المواطنين في عسفيا أولا وقبل كل شيء وليس هذا هو الوقت المناسب لتبادل الاتهامات.

من جهة أخرى حذرت وحدة جودة البيئة السكان الذين لم يتم إخلاؤهم من المنازل أن يلتزموا منازلهم خشية انتشار مواد سامة في المنطقة، تصدر هذه المواد عن محروقات التهمتها النيران. ومن المتوقع أن يستمر إخماد الحريق لعدة أيام حيث لم تنجح طواقم الإطفاء حتى الآن بالسيطرة على النيران.

نتنياهو يطلب المساعدة من أربع دول

رئيس الحكومة بنيامين نتنياهو وصل إلى منطقة الكرمل للوقوف على أعمال الإطفاء وقال إن إسرائيل لم تشهد في تاريخها كارثة بهذا الحجم، وقد توجه إلى زعماء أربع دول هي روسيا وإيطاليا واليونان وقبرص طالبا منهم تقديم المساعدة لإخماد الحريق، وقد ألغى رئيس الحكومة كل برامجه ليتفرغ لمعالجة موضوع الكارثة على الكرمل، وطالب بتشكيل طاقم تحقيق خاص لمعرفة أسباب اندلاع الحريق.

من جهة أخرى تم فتح عدة مراكز طوارئ في مستشفيات حيفا لتقديم المساعدة للجمهور والاستعداد لاستقبال جرحى ومصابين من طواقم العاملين في الإطفاء أو جمهور المواطنين. وجدير بالذكر أن كافة قوات المطافئ العاملة في البلاد استدعيت إلى حيفا للمساعدة في إخماد الحريق.

إخلاء مستوطنة بيت أورن المجاورة

قامت الشرطة بإخلاء مستوطنة بيت أورن غربي جبال الكرمل كما تم إخلاء أحياء من طيرة الكرمل وعين حوض من السكان بعد أن امتدت النيران باتجاه الغرب، وتطلب الشرطة من أهالي منطقة حيفا عامة والكرمل بشكل خاص اتباع تعليماتها وتوجيهاتها بشأن الإخلاء عندما يطلب منهم ذلك حرصا على سلامتهم، وفي الوقت الراهن لم يطلب من سكان قريتي عسفيا ودالية الكرمل إخلائهما باستثناء المناطق التي أوصت الشرطة بإخلائها.

الناطق بلسان المطافيء: لم نسيطر على النيران ووسائل الإطفاء بدأت تنفد

اعلن الناطق بلسان سلطة المطافيء قبل قليل أن قوات الإطفاء العاملة في جبال الكرمل لم تتمكن من السيطرة على النيران وأن الوسائل التي بحوزتها بدأت تنفد ووجّه الناطق بلسان المطافيء نداءا إلى جميع العاملين في مجال الإطفاء التوجه إلى منطقة الكرمل بما لديهم من وسائل لتقديم المساعدة.

وصول مساعدات من اوروبا

افادت الانباء عن وصول عدد من طائرات المساعدات من اليونان 4 طائرات ومن قبرص طائرة ومروحية بينما من المتوقع ان تصل خلال الساعات القليلة القريبة عشرين طائرة مساعدة من بلغاريا وفرنسا وايطاليا واذربيجان وتركيا ودول اخرى. ويذكر ان بعض الطائرات التي وصلت شرعت بالعمل في اخماد الحريق.

يذكر ان اسرائيل قد توجهت الى امريكا ودول غربية عديدة اخرى بهدف المساعدة وقد تلقت عروضا للمساعدة من مصر والاردن.



































*​


----------



## Eva Maria (3 ديسمبر 2010)

نشرت وسائل اعلام عبرية أسماء بعض القتلى الذين تم التعرف عليهم متى الان بعد ان لقوا مصرعهم في حريق الكرمل، وهم:
عادل طافش - 33 عاما من قرية بيت جن
شادي بيبار - 35 عاما من قرية جث الجليل
يارون بارمي - 29 عاما من رحوفوت
كافير أوحانا - 30 عاماً من أوفاكيم
سيوم تساجي - 31 عاماً من نتيفوت
عنبال اماويل - 26 عاماً من ديمونا
ياكير سويسا - 25 عاما من ديمونا
روعي بيطون - 28 عاماً من كريات جت
حاجاي جورنو - 28 عاماً من كريات جت
رونين بيرتس - 34 عاماً من اشكلون
اوشرات بينتو - 26 عاماً من صفد


----------



## Eva Maria (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*قمة الوقاحة.. مواطنون  يحرقون المناطق بشكل متعمد!

أعلنت الشرطة قبل قليل أنها قامت بملاحقة سيارة من نوع تويوتا تشتبه بأن ركابها هم من العرب الذين قاموا باحراق مناطق عديدة في الجليل لإفشال عمل المطافئ، وقد تم اعتقال شخصين بالقرب من المحرقة وهما يحاولان إحراق جبل الكرمل مجددا.

وكانت حرائق قد اشتعلت بفعل فاعل في الساعات الأخيرة في طبعون ومعليا وشفاعمرو ومنطقة الكريوت، نفذها مجهولون تعمدوا إفشال طواقم الإطفاء الذين يعملون بدون توقف منذ صباح أمس الخميس على جبل الكرمل، والذين يضطرون للتنقل من موقع إلى آخر لإخماد الحرائق.

وقالت الشرطة أنها تنظر بخطورة بالغة لمثل هذه الأعمال الوقحة، وأنها ستنزل أقسى العقوبات على الفاعلين في حال ضبطهم وهم يقومون بمثل هذه الأعمال.  *


----------



## Eva Maria (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*كارثة الكرمل توشك على نهايتها والسيطرة على النيران بالكامل!





تزامنا مع الطلعة الجوية الاولى لأكبر طائرة اطفاء في العالم بوينغ 747 سوبرتانكر، اعلنت غرفة العمليات في جامعة حيفا ووزير الامن الداخلي يتسحاق اهرونوفيتش عن نهاية الكارثة الوطنية في الكرمل والسيطرة على النيران، وستكون الطائرة العملاقة في طلعتها الاولى باخماد ما تبقى من الحريق في منطقة نير عتسيون، وستواصل طائرات الاطفاء طلعاتها الجوية حتى بعد اخماد الحريق كلياً للتأكد من تطهير المنطقة من الجمرات التي قد تكون سبباً لاشتعال الحريق مرة اخرى.

من جهة اخرى تعقد الحكومة جلستها اليوم في طيرة الكرمل في هذه اللحظات حيث سيعلن رئيس الحكومة فيها عن نهاية الكارثة وبدء التحقيقات.

أكبر طائرة اطفاء في العالم "بوينغ 747 سوبرتانكر"
*


----------



## MAJI (5 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يرحم الموت
 كلهم شباب 
ربنا يصبر اهاليهم ويجازي المسببين ان كانوا متعمدين الحريق
فمخربي الارض منتشرين في كل مكان مثل دود الارض
شكرا للخبر
ربنا يحفظ الجميع


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*مسلميين كتيير فرحانيين باللي حصل
وبيقولوا اسرائيل بتولع
ربنا يهديهم

واحلي حاجه ان مصر بستاعد ع طول
بدل ما تساعد شعبها جوه بتساعد بره
شكرا ع مجمل اخبارك​*


----------

